# Impressionen ?!



## carloz (17. April 2004)

Hallo an alle Bergwerkler !

Anthony hatte doch mal den thread mit den Bildern für auffe BW page !
Hab da jetzt mal n paar gem8. Also bike und ich.
Und werd wohl moin die cam noch mitnehmen und dann vielleicht nochn Bild mit Chris machen ;-) (Chris mach dich fein *g*)

Da wollt ich ma nach dem Stand der Dinge bei BW fragen ?!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (17. April 2004)

Hallo Carloz,

Du könntest ja mal das eine oder andere Bild von Deinem Projekt hier posten. Ansonsten würde es mich sehr beeindrucken, wenn seitens BW eine schnelle Reaktion erfolgt.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (17. April 2004)

> Ansonsten würde es mich sehr beeindrucken, wenn seitens BW eine schnelle Reaktion erfolgt.



ich wär nicht nur beeindruckt sonder auch überrascht (dann positiv), da doch wieder mal etwas zu wenig seitens BW hier ankommt...


----------



## carloz (18. April 2004)

@NoMercy:

Bis jetzt nur das, aber es folgen weitere nur vom bike *gg*







Ja, ich seh immer so shice aus 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (18. April 2004)

moin carloz

nix gegen dein foto aber um die bergwerks aus der höhle zu locken müsstest du glaube ich das bike etwas mehr in den vordergrund stellen . du siehst natürlich sehr sehr edel aus - wer ist eigentlich der typ auf deinem avatar ?
bist du das in jungen jahren ? ach so - ne bergwerkhose fehlt auch noch )

grüße aus rlp ins schöne saarland


----------



## carloz (18. April 2004)

@FK:

Dankedanke 
Nee klar, das mit dem bike machen wir noch...
Hab nur noch keine Gelegenheit gefunden das richtig umzusetzen 
Aber jetzt wird ja das Wetter schöner, da werd ich mich halt Sonntags mal früher aus dem Bett quälen und ma ne geile location aufsuchen.
Wir ham de noch so ne alte Werkshalle in Hostenbach...
Is au betreten verboten, aber was is nich alles verboten *gg*

So ich geh ma was frystykken. Glei is biken 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (18. April 2004)

Moin Carloz,

finde ich gut, daß hier endlich mal wieder etwas Leben reinkommt.
Die Bergwerkklamotten (incl. Trägerhose) besitze ich auch, die tragen sich gar nicht schlecht, hatte sie gestern erstmalig beim MTB-Marathon an. Du fährst ja immer noch ohne Klickies, oder sehe ich das falsch?

P.S.: Du siehst hier sogar besser aus, als auf Deinem Benutzerbild, irgendwie gereifter ... .

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## carloz (19. April 2004)

@NoMercy:

Dankdanke, hihi. Aber mit den Klickies hasse recht 
Aber ich weiß ned so recht...
Kommt man damit soviel besser den Berg hoch wenn man jetzt schon konditionelle Schwierigkeiten hat ?
Also versteh mich ned falsch, das is wohl das Non plus ultra, aber nuja...Is au wieder ne Stange Geld  
Gib ma paar Tipps zum Equipment, hab ja bald Geburtstag  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (19. April 2004)

Ist zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber mal "kurz und bündig"  meine Erfahrungen mit Shimano's SPD (andere Hersteller kommen evtl. später noch z.B. Crank Brothers):


Zunächst hatte ich einseitige PD-M324, guter Einstieg, aber recht schwer und auf Dauer nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch, man sucht immer die richtige Seite. Benutze sie aber noch an meinem Tourenrad.






Dann kamen beidseitige mit Käfig. Die Enttäuschung, denn aufgrund der geschlossenen Konstruktion verdrecken sie schnell und arbeiten dann sehr eigenwillig. Keine Empfehlung!




oder PD-M545






Nun habe ich sogenannte "offen" konstruierte PD-M540. Und empfinde sie als sehr zuverlässig und angenehm. Komme schnell rein UND raus! Auch reflektorisch. Meine Empfehlung.






Oder fast nur halb so teuer, die ähnlich aufgebauten PD-M520. Preis-Leistungs-Empfehlung!






Auch drauf achten, sie zusammen mit den passenden Schuhplatten zu kaufen, denn es gibt verschiedene, z.B.:

SM-SH51 - SPD single-directionale Auslösung, die gehen bei allen o.g. (glaube ich)

(SM-SH52 - SPD nur für PD-M858)
(SM-SH55 - SPD multi-directionale Auslösung)

Gruß
Nomercy

P.S.: Und ja, man kommt damit VIEL besser den Berg hoch. Nach einem Monat willst Du nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Endurance (20. April 2004)

@Nomercy:

Noch ne Anmerkung zu den SPDs mit Käfig. Neu im Programm bei Shimano ist das 647 das in etwa eine Kombi aus verbessertem 424 Käfig und 540 Pedal ist. D.h. es ist relativ dreckunempfindlich.

Fahre das Pedal jetzt seit Einführung (ca. 3-5 Wochen) und kann bis jetzt nichts neg. sagen. Zur Dauerhaltbarkeit des Käfigs (ist beim 424 immer kaputt gegangen) kann ich mich noch nicht äußern...

==> Bis jetzt eine Empfehlung Wert (wenn man Käfig haben will, ansonsten fahre ich an zwei Rädern die XTR)


----------



## der alte ron (20. April 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @NoMercy:
> 
> ...aber nuja...Is au wieder ne Stange Geld .....
> 
> ...


 spielen die 40-50euro bei diesen luxusliner noch eine rolle !?!? Vermuteter kaufpreis > 3000 euro  , oder ?
Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (20. April 2004)

Da muß ich dem alten Ron zustimmen, das Finish und auch die Harmonie stimmen an einem Bergwerk nicht so ganz, wenn man dort anfängt die Cent zusammenzuhalten und Citypedale montiert. Ausserdem gibt es die 540er (XT) doch schon für unter 40EUR. Die XTR sind natürlich Obersahne und auch das von Endurance erwähnte 647er (wenn man den Käfig braucht) ist eine echte Überlegung wert.


----------



## carloz (20. April 2004)

Danke für die Tipps @NoMercy 

Also wenn dann kommen natürlich die Obersahne Klickies dran..jetzt bin ich ja scho neugierig *grins*
Gleich ma im Rose Katalog stöbern...

Im Sommer denke ich werd ichs wohl testen...

Schuhempfehlung ? sidi oder shimpanski wohl, wa ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## der alte ron (20. April 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Tipps @NoMercy
> 
> Also wenn dann kommen natürlich die Obersahne Klickies dran..


Warum , die XT sin aktuell nicht mehr als 30 g schwerer als die XTR ! Obersahne klickies sind z.B. die eggbeater s mit 280g ! und preislich mit den XTR fast gleich . Rose ist übrigens in bezug auf shimano preise teuer . 102 ,- für das959  Probier das hier aus : http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1464460272



			
				carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Schuhempfehlung ? sidi oder shimpanski wohl, wa ?
> greetZ
> CarloZ


Egal , haptsache die passen dir und haben ein profil auf dem man ansatzweise laufen kann ! Auch da ist rose übrigens recht teuer !
Nikolay


----------



## carloz (20. April 2004)

@ron:

Danke für die Tipps 
Das klingt natürlich auch logisch...

Ich schrieb aber auch 'stöbern' und nich kaufn 

Werd ersma meinen Händler interviewn. Vielleicht fliegen ja noch n paar Sachen da bei ihm rum.

Danke nochma für die ganzen Anregungen, auch wenns OT war 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (20. April 2004)

Wieder Zustimmung. Die sehr guten XTR's "lohnen" sich nicht recht (nur 30g leichter als die baugleichen 540er, aber doppelt so teuer). Schau doch mal bei H&S Bikediscount nach, die haben bei diesen Parts gute Preise. Und Schuhe, die würde ich nach Probetragen (mit MTB-Socken Deiner Wahl) IMMER NUR im Laden kaufen, egal welche Marke (nur aufs richtige Klicksystem achten). Achtung: Shimanoschuhe fallen i.d.R. eine ganze Größe kleiner aus, als anderes Schuhwerk - sind aber ansonsten ganz brauchbar.


----------



## der alte ron (20. April 2004)

@carloz: was wiegt dein mercury in dieser ausstattung (ein traumhaftes hardtail übrigens !) , ich frag nur , weil sich meine teileliste recht ähnlich liest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (20. April 2004)

@ron:

Dankeschön. Fährt auch so  
Ich schäme mich ja, aber ich habs noch ned gewogen 
Ich versuch das mal in nächster Zeit...

@NoMercy: Oki, werd ich tun 


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## AnthonyXIV (20. April 2004)

HI @ all, 

dies gilt natürlich an alle.... HER mit den Bildern...


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## AnthonyXIV (20. April 2004)

@ carloz, 

na denn mal her mit den Bildern! Die kommen dann auf eine Extra Site auf der Bergwerk Homepage!   


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## carloz (20. April 2004)

@Anthony:

Werde diese Woche mit den ersten Testpics anfangen.
Muss ja mal meine neue Digiknipse richtig austesten 
300er Objektiv habsch scho hier.
Muss noch an den Reflektoren und der Ausleuchtung arbeiten.
Soll ich euch 72dpi jpg´s schicken ? Reicht ja für die screen Darstellung.

Ich meld mich dann per mail.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (20. April 2004)

mensch carloz - wieg das rad endlich !!! ich glaub du hast es seit letztem oktober --und immer noch nicht gewogen - warum tust du uns das an ?
hab keine angst vor den klickern - nach 2 oder 3 ausfahrten wirst du nie mehr was anderes wollen . und noch was --- 30gramm sind exact 30gramm - hier und da und dort 30gramm sind 90gramm usw. ein mercury hat allemal ein leichtes top pedal verdient (keine bleiklötzer) 
schuhe sind geschmacksache - bei mir nr1 sidi dann NW - passform ist entscheident - nicht im internet bestellen , sondern wie nomerci gesagt hat in den laden gehn und probieren .


----------



## chris84 (20. April 2004)

Die Eggbeater / Look 4x4 passen hervorragend ans Mercury     
Die Teile sind echt klasse, ich hab ende letztes Jahr beim Strässer 100 für die 4x4 bezahlt. Die sind klasse gelagert und vom prinzip her einfach genial (meiner Meinung nach den Shimano deutlich überlegen) 
Wenn du die mal in der hand hattest, willste sonst keine mehr haben, und die sind 100% Einsteigertauglich!




So ein Bike und dann keine Klickies dran    wie sieht denn dat aus? 
und mit den klickies biste dann auch gleich doppelt so schnell...

Wenn du bilder machst sach bescheid, dann guck ich dat ich vorbeikomme (obwohls die nächsten beiden Wochen wegen der abivorbereitung etwas eng ist...)
Sonntag ist übrigends CTF in Lebach...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (20. April 2004)

Die Teile will ich auch irgendwann haben! Sehen ja wirklich geil aus. Welche weiteren Kosten kommen denn da noch auf einen SPD-Besitzer zu -  Cleats, evtl. Schuhe ...? 

Also Carloz, für 100EUR, ist doch ein tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk. Und da Du noch gar keine Klickies hast, brauchst Du auch (fast) nichts wie nach einem Systemwechsel ungenutzt in die Ecke legen.


----------



## der alte ron (20. April 2004)

Die eggbeater s bekommt man in der regel für unter 90 euro !


----------



## chris84 (20. April 2004)

> Welche weiteren Kosten kommen denn da noch auf einen SPD-Besitzer zu - Cleats, evtl. Schuhe ...?



Keine! die Cleats sind beiden Pedalen dabei (sind übrigends aus Messing, halten deshalb auch nicht so übermäßig lange, dafür entsteht am Pedal absolut kein Verschleiß und die ersatz-cleats kosten so um die 20 ) und passen vom Schraubenabstand und der Position auf spd-kompatible Schuhe. Also einfach umbauen!

haben die Crank brothers eigentlich auch 3 Jahre Garantie?

MFG
Chris


----------



## der alte ron (20. April 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> haben die Crank brothers eigentlich auch 3 Jahre Garantie?
> MFG
> Chris


Nein Chris soweit ich weiss nicht aber wozu ? Mir ist noch nie ein pedal flöten gegangen , zumindest so , das mir das jemand auf garantie ausgetauscht hätte  .
@carloz: was sind den das für kurbeln , tune ? und sind das die crossmax enduro , wie sind die den so , steif genug ? und ist bei dir der sattel unter lenkerniveau ? und warum hast du denn so viele spacer ? und .... !
Dieses bergwerk trikot ist übrigens eine sünde wert , schöner retro-style !
Was will der freundliche händler dafür haben ?
Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. April 2004)

> Nein Chris soweit ich weiss nicht aber wozu ? Mir ist noch nie ein pedal flöten gegangen , zumindest so , das mir das jemand auf garantie ausgetauscht hätte


oftmals sinds die Lager, die irgendwann im 2. Jahr den geist aufgeben, und mit 3 Jahren Garantie ging das Geld irgendwie flüssiger übern Ladentisch  

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass er Shimano LX-Kurbeln fährt...

Das Trikot gefällt mir auch sau gut, wie übrigends alle Bergwerk-Trikots die es je gab    
Nach dem Preis trau ich mich aber beim Händler nicht zu fragen    

MFG
Chris


----------



## der alte ron (21. April 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ...oftmals sinds die Lager, die irgendwann im 2. Jahr den geist aufgeben, ....
> MFG
> Chris


Das hab ich bislang noch nicht geschafft , allerdings habe ich mich bis jetzt immer an shimano pedale gehalten . Nun allerdings ist meine shimano phase vorbei !!
Nach und nach wird auch das letzte teil von denen von meinem bike verschwinden . Schade eigentlich , denn die technik war echt gut , aber ich lass mich nicht nötigen was an mein bike kommt .


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2004)

Da die Mehrzahl der Einträge überhaupt nichts mit den "Impressionen" zu tun haben, möchte ich mal einen Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema geben. 
Mein Bike !





PS: Kann mir einer sagen wie ich ein Photo direkt hier rein bekomme ?


----------



## chris84 (3. Mai 2004)

1.: der link oben funzt net!
Bild hier reinstellen: entweder du lädst das Bild auf irgendeinen server und verklinkst dann hier her mit der Funktion "Grafik einfügen" oben in der Mitte bei den Symbolen.
oder du lädst das Bild mit der Funktion "Anhänge verwalten" etwas weiter unter dem Schreib-Fenster hoch, und dann hängstes hier ran. 

MFG
Chris


----------

